# Esquema y pcb de modulo 433 mhz comercial



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

el documento contiene el esquema + pcb de un modulo transmisor y un modulo receptor de esos comerciales,el transmisor usa un resonador de 433,
también contiene un documento con la antena adecuada para dicho modulo 

PD;
  si alguien se anima a crear el pcb pero con componentes comunes no smd ,como para armarlo


----------



## Marce (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola su majestad, voy a probar armarlo, un posible reemplazo del mc33272 seria el lm324n no? sino me equivoco hasta la disposicion de pines son iguales


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Hola su majestad, voy a probar armarlo, un posible reemplazo del mc33272 seria el lm324n no? sino me equivoco hasta la disposicion de pines son iguales


lm358  ,ese es el que todos los módulos traen ,y tengo de varias marcas,lo unico que cambian son algunos valores de las resistencias del lm358,,el esquema ese es de este modulo,la única variante es que l1 trae esta echo con 3 vueltas sobre un nucleo platico ,con un pequeño tornillo ,es para ajustar bien la recepción a 433,yo también lo voy a armar ,pero con componentes comunes 


este es el tornillo de l1


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 2, 2013)

!Hola a todos, saludos cordiales, congratulaciones El-Rey-Julien mui bueno aporte!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 2, 2013)

al documento lo descargue de una pagina brasilera,


----------



## Marce (Jun 4, 2013)

Hice la placa, no se si esta bien, a mi parecer si pero no e hecho muchos circuitos en pcb wizard   espero que les sea clara


----------



## reyvilla (Jun 5, 2013)

Muy buen aporte compañero rey-julien, voy a ver si lo armo esta semana para probarlo, una duda me surge a partir de un comentario en el esquemático que indica que si no es necesaria la modulación y no soy muy experto en este tema, me gustaría saber a que se refiere y si se puede trabajar sin el resonador el modulo TX y si funciona así como seria y de no ser así como obtener un resonador de 433Mhz ya que aquí donde vivo no lo encuentro aun. De igual forma los voy armar utilizando uno de un modulo que tengo por acá mientras tanto.  Gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2013)

reyvilla
para armar el modulo transmisor sin resonador ver este hilo. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-433-mhz-pcb-99283/ ,ese modulo esta probado y funcionando (de señal de entrada use un ht12e),
en cuanto al receptor de este hilo ,yo no lo probé y todavía estoy haciendo el pcb,
*****************
Marce
apenas mire el pdf de la pcb,no me fije si contiene algún error en las conexiones,quizas funcione,pero no me gustan algunas conexiones,me parecen algo largas,en rf y mas a estas frecuencias,todas las conexiones deben ser cortas y aun así algunas veces no funciona,,todo es cuestión de prueba y error asta dar con el pcb correcto,
ni bien tenga un pcb 100% funcionando lo subo y lo comparto
saludos


----------



## Marce (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok Ok esta noche veo si puedo acortar algunas pistas y lo vuelvo a subir
 Edito: los transistores que lleva el original son de montaje superficial, asi que busque en datasheet el orden de los pines y los respete en la pcb, para montarlos en la placa abria que soldarles alambres a los pines y pasarlos por los agujeros, al llegar a casa lo modifico para achicarlo lo que mas pueda


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 5, 2013)

Muy bueno este aporte, si bien estos módulos no son caros, tienen limitaciones en cuanto a distancias importantes, si se consigue hacer funcionar el original no veo porque no mejorarlo con el tiempo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2013)

los transistores que me dieron buenos resultados son los mpsh10 ,ya sea el encapsulado común y el smd
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/5149/MOTOROLA/MPSH10.html


----------



## Marce (Jun 5, 2013)

Ni hablar, modifico la placa y les pongo los mpsh10, y al documento le agrego la lista de materiales.


----------



## Marce (Jun 5, 2013)

Listo, agregue los transitores y achique un poco la placa, el que pueda que revise por si hay alguna falla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 6, 2013)

el unico error que le encontre,es que el transistor esta con la base y el colector invertido,pero no hay problemas,se soluciona con solo poner el transistor mirando para el otro lado en la placa.hoy la armo y me fijo si funciona,





muchas gracias por el aporte marce y por compartir el pcb ¡¡¡


----------



## Marce (Jun 6, 2013)

Gus estan bien los transistores, pero encontre otro error en la union de r3 r4 r5 y es que todas iban a la base, y en la base solo va r3 y r5, r4 solo va al colector, ahi lo arregle


----------



## MeMuX (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola vengo a revivir un tema viejo... No en serio, disculpen que reviva esto pero... funciona ese TX? estoy haciendo un proyecto para el profesorado y me parece interesante... si no saben pruebo nomas je! gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 23, 2014)

deberia funcionar,al menos en los papeles funciona,
pero ya sabes como es con la rf ,,,,,, hay veces que misteriosamente no funciona a pesar de que este todo bien


----------



## jupufrupu (Nov 17, 2014)

Tengo un lote de 100 transistores 2n222a en smd. ¿Podría hacer el reemplazo de transistores por los que tengo?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2014)

no sirven , tienen que ser de por lo menos 500mhz 
PD:
    por lo menos el 2n2222a es de 250 mhz , no se el 2n222 ,pero no creo que llege a funcionar mas alla de 250mhz


----------



## leobrunet28 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hola que tal, al final pudieron hacer andar el circuito? Gracias


----------

